# new here



## jpost (Aug 10, 2007)

*hello*

Hi,
I am new here too. I have 2 friesians. I understand the love. I also have two young children. The horses are great babysitters. The horses love the boys and the boys love the horses (especially when they bring them treats with their toys). Looking forward to chatting about horses...


----------



## friesian_lover (Aug 10, 2007)

2 Friesians!! You are soooo lucky. You must tell me all about them, how did you save up for them, whats the story? How old are they? Pics??? I look forward to talking with you.


----------



## jpost (Aug 10, 2007)

I bought my 1st friesian about 2year ago. It was love at first sight and he was 6month old. I bought my 2nd friesian last year, he was 5. My husband and I wanted to raise a baby horse. We've always had a lot of luck molding baby animals into loving pets. It turned out to be true with horses too. But if you want to trail ride as a family you need 2 horses so we got the 5 year old. Right now we pick one horse and put the boys on him when they get tired of walking on the trails. It's great fun and lots of "sacking out" with bicycles/dogs. They are real babysitters. I was drawn to Friesians because kept reading about their puppy dog personalities. That's true too. When I saw them in person, I just had to have one. They are amazing animals. They are always willing to learn something new or check out new places. We are not serious horse riding people and not good riders but the Friesians make you feel like you know what you are doing (easier to train than my dog!). Next year we will break in the 2 year old. We want to wait till he is atleast three so we don't ruin his legs. Then we will be able to ride as a family (a nice way to wind down from a hard day). The older one is my husbands horse...(not by my choice, the two have bonded). He is the fancy baroque type with the beautiful long wavey mane. I think the younger one is jealous because he is chewing up his mane and stepping on his tail every chance he gits :lol: I would probably freak out if I was a show person but they are very happy horses and having lots of fun. The young one follows me everywhere. I have to watch out if I have a hat on or holding something in my hands, he will proudly steal it right away. Once I had just finished lunging the older horse and left the whip on the ground. The baby picked it up and ran off. He turned and looked at me with the whip in his mouth and started to shake the whip at me like "lunge human" :lol: My two human children are not allowed in the field with them because the horses are just too curious. But the help out with treats, mucking, and lots of love from the other side of the fence. Sometimes they look like real farm boys sitting on the fence petting their horses.


----------



## jpost (Aug 10, 2007)

*the boys*


----------



## friesian_lover (Aug 10, 2007)

Aww thats so sweet! I'm envious. Now that I have had a baby I cant imagine doing the things I use to do with my green horse, it seems so dangerous now and unsafe, which is why I am drawn to Friesians. There is also something just so magical about them and their personalities. I love love love the Baroque type! I am so excited to get my own oneday, tho it will take a while to save up..
did you import from Holland or buy from the states?


----------



## jpost (Aug 10, 2007)

The baby we bought in Maryland, The older one was bought by the same breeder but was originally from Holland. He was a stallion prospect. the first is the 5 year old. The second is the 1 year old. 

[img]http://www.horseforum.com/userpix/1818_Picture037sm_2.jpg


----------



## friesian_lover (Aug 10, 2007)

They certainly are gorgeous. Does this place you bought them from in Maryland have a website? Just curious  I spend most of my online time looking at friesians for sale and researching, kind of silly since I dont have the money for one yet haha. Ahh well, makes me happy just lookin at them.


----------



## jpost (Aug 10, 2007)

*hi again*

The family got hungry... The breeder is John Howard from Escape Farm in Royal Oak, MD. www.friesiansonhigh.com I have never met anyone who cares so much about the breeding quality of friesian horses. He is very honest and loves his horses. I am very fortunate to have come across such a wonderful breeder. I heard my baby horses' mom is in foal to Anton 343. I wish I could get that baby.... The first time I went to his farm, all the horses lined up on the fence to check us out. My then, 3 year old son ran up and pet each one of them. Also during the visit, he gave my son a pony ride on Quinte's mom.


----------



## jpost (Aug 10, 2007)

since you seem to know horses.. please come and critique my baby in the critique section. I'm taking him to get evaluated for the Keuring next year. All input would be appreciated.


----------

